# A Good Game Needed???



## go4saket (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Guys!

I love military type games and want you to recommend me a few that my PC can suppory. I have a P4 2.8 Ghz. on a Intel 865GBF Motherboard. As I am on the onboard graphics card, not all games run on my computer.

Can you guys recommended me some games that I can run on my PC. A few of my favourates are IGI 1/2, Commandos 1/2/3, Max Payne 1/2 etc. Please dont recommend me games of more than 2 CD's to the most.

Chao...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2006)

NFS Most Wanted, Age of Empires 3 ?

Edit - Oops didnt notice 'military' ... Hidden and Dangerous 2 ?


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 24, 2006)

battlefield 1942 and its sequels
medal of honor series
cod zeries


----------



## Chirag (Jun 24, 2006)

Try COD series, you will surely like it.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 24, 2006)

medal of honour or aoe III


----------



## go4saket (Jun 25, 2006)

@Chiraj : Whats COD???

By the way, I forgot to mention that I do have Medal Of Honour...

Any more of the kind please...


----------



## Chirag (Jun 25, 2006)

^^
COD=Call of Duty. Try COD series. They rock.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 25, 2006)

Agree with Chirag..
Call of Duty is gr8..

Project IGI, Americas Army


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 25, 2006)

hey someone with racing games???


----------



## Chirag (Jun 25, 2006)

^^
If u like racing games than u can try NFS series. I really luv its latest game in the series -Most Wanted.It rocks.


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 25, 2006)

CoD, BF1942, Pro IGI, MoH,SoF,
Free- America Army


----------



## go4saket (Jun 25, 2006)

Whats Pro IGI...Is it the third series of IGI. I have IGI 1 & 2, but I dont think its Pro IGI...


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 25, 2006)

pro is actually project igi
america's army is multiplayer only
best bet u get cod and cod2
do u have pacific assulat of moh


----------



## go4saket (Jun 26, 2006)

@Darthvader  : Thanks buddy! Yes I have Pacific Assulat of MOH. Wull, I will surely try COD and Age Of Empires. BTW, will COD2 and AOE3 will be supported by the hardware I have mentioned...


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 26, 2006)

try 
Freedom fighters 
Operation flashpoint (my 1st war typo game)
Delta force 1,2,3,4


----------



## go4saket (May 16, 2007)

Some more choices [lease.... Will my system support COD2 and Brain Lara 2007


----------



## shady_inc (May 16, 2007)

company of heroes...though i dunno about its requirements..but the game rockzzz..!!


----------



## blackpearl (May 16, 2007)

Age of empires isn't a military game. Its a strategy game.
COD2, AOE3 won't run on your hardware.

Look at this list for knowing which game will run on your PC.
*www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010472.htm

Company of Heores won't run.
Also just know that most new games are more than 2 CDs.

Also have a look at this site
*www.3dshooterlegends.6x.to/

All FPS games released to date!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (May 16, 2007)

Guys guys guys........dont forget Freedom Fighters, it rocks!!


----------



## zyberboy (May 16, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Guys guys guys........dont forget Freedom Fighters, it rocks!!


COD n MOH are good ones among military, but Feedom Fighter is really great ,wen i first played this game the first two levels are really boring i was abt to quit,but the game changed after tat nice squad play and the story too, even thoug its abt usa.


----------



## baccilus (May 16, 2007)

Freedom Fighter rocks. Just a one CD game but really really good!


----------



## blackpearl (May 17, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> COD n MOH are good ones among military, but Feedom Fighter is really great ,wen i first played this game the first two levels are really boring i was abt to quit,but the game changed after tat nice squad play and the story too, even thoug its abt usa.



Is that so? I played the first level and already quit. Maybe I should play some more.


----------



## zyberboy (May 17, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Is that so? I played the first level and already quit. Maybe I should play some more.


Play the game  till u get atleast  two team members(press 1,2 or 3 to give orders)


----------



## go4saket (May 20, 2007)

How is Delta Force series... How can one save game in Delta Force 2...


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

Medal Of Honour


----------



## gtoX (May 21, 2007)

Try the following (in no order of choice whatsoever)
- Call Of Duty (COD2 does not run in your config)
- Sin
- Half Life 2
- Commandos: Strike Force (may run a bit slow at times)
- GTA Series (upto GTA:SA)


I'm confident all of these will run on your PC, since the config of yur PC is exactly like mine.....experience rulez


----------



## rohan4pal (May 21, 2007)

shady_inc said:
			
		

> company of heroes...though i dunno about its requirements..but the game rockzzz..!!



Company of Heroes needs hardcore system requirement............and this game really rocks man.............i have played it........nd i really love dis game....


----------



## go4saket (May 21, 2007)

gtoX said:
			
		

> Try the following (in no order of choice whatsoever)
> - Call Of Duty (COD2 does not run in your config)
> - Sin
> - Half Life 2
> ...



How is the first version of Half Life. I guess its called "Half Life"


----------



## Dipen01 (May 21, 2007)

rohan4pal said:
			
		

> Company of Heroes needs hardcore system requirement............and this game really rocks man.............i have played it........nd i really love dis game....



I installed it yesterday..!! and  played a mission..!! did not like it that much 

Why do i think my taste in games is deteriorating day by day..!! I am big fan of strategy games still i didnt like it that much..!!

So finally is it me or there are quite a few ppl who didnt like Company of Heroes.??


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> How is the first version of Half Life. I guess its called "Half Life"



Half Life is a very good game


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2007)

Go for Freedom Fighters, damn good game


----------



## gtoX (May 22, 2007)

Yeah.....The whole Half Life series rocks.....


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2007)

@gtoX

nice one liners in ur siggy.


----------



## gtoX (May 24, 2007)

@T159

Thanks man....


----------



## Shloeb (May 25, 2007)

Can anybody suggest me good games that can run at med-high settings on my pc??
Except these, i have already played them
splinter cell series
resident evil 4

cod series
medal of honour:allied assault
half-life 2
nfs series
pop series
far cry
Thanks!!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 25, 2007)

*GTA Vice CIty* , you'll love it mate 

ALso if you haev a Console , then 

*Play Resident Evil : Code Veronica* {Simply amazing game and story , *Gamespot Rating of 9.5*}


----------



## jal_desai (May 25, 2007)

WWII, *Return to Castle Wolfenstein*, Project IGI 2, America's Army, Max Payne to name a few...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

i suggest u to wait for another one week....Need For Speed Next Version is goin to be launched on 31/5/07..


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> i suggest u to wait for another one week....Need For Speed Next Version is goin to be launched on 31/5/07..


Is that game gonna be launched or be released????


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Is that game gonna be launched or be released????


its goin to be available in stores from 31st....didn't u chk my thread in Gamerz section titled " Need For Speed ....Its Coming " ? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58628


----------



## go4saket (May 25, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> Can anybody suggest me good games that can run at med-high settings on my pc??
> Except these, i have already played them
> splinter cell series
> resident evil 4
> ...



Try

IGI Series
Delta Force (Black Hawk Down Team Sabre)
Freedom Fighters
Commandos

I have played all of them and am sure you are going to love it.


----------



## Shloeb (May 25, 2007)

how is Return to Castle Wolfenstein?? What genre?? fps?


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> how is Return to Castle Wolfenstein?? What genre?? fps?



Its FPS, with WW2 plot and some paranormal elements.

Nazis + Zombies + Heinrich(the last boss) + super soldier(mutated machines) = RTCW

Its really nice and a bit harder to get thru levels.


----------



## Shloeb (May 26, 2007)

will it run on my pc??

i checked on gamespot. its too old. are there any games between 2004=2006 that u can recommend?


----------



## go4saket (May 26, 2007)

All the games I recommended you are bet 2004-2006 or may be b4 that...


----------



## Shloeb (May 26, 2007)

ok. i'll check their reviews.


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 26, 2007)

i will recommend not to leave games because they r old.
if u haven't played them, then do so.. some old games like Return to Castle Wolfenstine are very nice and will run smooth giving u a good gaming experience


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> will it run on my pc??



yeah RTCW will run on ur PC.


----------



## crazydevil (May 26, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hi Guys!
> 
> I love military type games and want you to recommend me a few that my PC can suppory. I have a P4 2.8 Ghz. on a Intel 865GBF Motherboard. As I am on the onboard graphics card, not all games run on my computer.
> 
> ...


 

Try rise of nations
rise of legends
onimusha3(its like prince of persia)
titan quest 
HARRY POTTER SERIES
All these games can run in a 865 intel set with a graphic card

SIMS
GTA(upto san andreas)
lord of the rings
mysterious journey
IGI
FIFA
CRICKET 2007
RUGBY


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2007)

I second RTCW too.It was released in 2002 but still nice graphics and great multiplayer(with a nice single player)


----------



## Shloeb (May 26, 2007)

Ok. can u suggest any game similar to Prince of persia. Except that onimusha 3. I have just finished it a day before.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2007)

The elder scrolls 4 Oblivion:MUCH better than prince of persia and for that matter ,any other game out there.


----------



## Shloeb (May 26, 2007)

it won't run on my pc.


----------



## karmanya (May 26, 2007)

HALO: combat evolved.
one of the best FPSs i have ever played


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

Prince of persia is a much diff genre, its classy

Last part POP:The Two Thrones will run on Shloeb syste 100%.
Cuz i have tested it on 845 mobo with integrated graphics

Halo Combat Evolved is also worth considering.


----------



## Shloeb (May 26, 2007)

I have already played the whole pop series. And halo was the first game that i played. Some game having hack and slash action? or an fps?


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 28, 2007)

anyone tried The Great Escape

it gets a bit repetitive in the end but the game is very good.


----------



## hullap (May 30, 2007)

Try America's Army. Its also given by Digit


----------



## cactusjackal (May 30, 2007)

Half Life 2 duh!.the best FPS!.For hack n slash get Devil May Cry 3 PC version and a good controller.DMC will satisfy all your hack n slash needs!


----------



## entrana (Jun 11, 2007)

guys did u know valve spent 100 milllion dollars on half life 2 and the source engine which is 420 million rupees or 42 crores

and company of heroes aint that good


----------



## ironcross77 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello,

 With your system settings I woluld recommend:

Call of Duty, Call of Duty: United Offensive
Delta Force (upto task force dagger)
Delta Force: Black Hawk Down (Will run at min resolution with all bells and whistles turned off)
Soldier of Fortuneouble Helix
Battlefield:1942,Vietnam
Will Rock
Freedom Fighters


----------



## go4saket (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you so much guys! I tried COD and Delta Force... Both are good...


----------

